# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: فیلم آموزشی ساخت Setup  با  نرم افزار Advanced Installer 12

## دلتنگ اسمان

با سلام
حقیقتش یافتن این فیلم برای خودم مشکل بود ( آموزش به زبان فارسی ) گفتم شاید به درد کسی بخوره.
لینک

----------


## titipop1

> با سلام
> حقیقتش یافتن این فیلم برای خودم مشکل بود گفتم شاید بهدرد کسی بخوره.
> لینک


خدا خیرت بده

----------


## elyas_delshadnbe

این فیلم دیتا بیس های sql رو هم نشون میده چطور باید وارد کرد؟
من پروژم با VS2012 نوشته شده و دیتا بیس هم داخل Sql server 2012 هست.این فیلم به دردم میخوره؟

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

> این فیلم دیتا بیس های sql رو هم نشون میده چطور باید وارد کرد؟
> من پروژم با VS2012 نوشته شده و دیتا بیس هم داخل Sql server 2012 هست.این فیلم به دردم میخوره؟


به درد همه نوع پروژه ها میخوره. چون ساخت ستاپ هستش.

----------


## YasserDivaR

آموزش ستاپ سازی Advanced Installer

http://s3.picofile.com/file/81909220...aller.pdf.html


http://s3.picofile.com/file/8190922084/Learning_Advanced_Installer.pdf.html

----------


## vb341

خانم محترم لااقل به منبع فیلم هم اشاره کنید . این آموزش رو خود من چند ماه پیش آماده کردم و در همین قسمت آموزش ستاپ موجود هست

----------


## پیام مرادی

> خانم محترم لااقل به منبع فیلم هم اشاره کنید . این آموزش رو خود من چند ماه پیش آماده کردم و در همین قسمت آموزش ستاپ موجود هست


سلام من یک مشکل در نرم افزارadvanced installer13دارم لطفا نحوی فارسی نوشتن در این برنامه رو برام بگین

----------


## YasserDivaR

> سلام من یک مشکل در نرم افزارadvanced installer13دارم لطفا نحوی فارسی نوشتن در این برنامه رو برام بگین


برای فارسی کردن به پنل Dialog بروید
روی کنترل مربوطه کلیک کنید و قسمت text رو انتخاب و هر متنی خواستین بنویسین
بهتره که با فتوشاپ تصویر رو طراحی کنید 
مث این

----------


## hidden68

سلام
ستاپ من توی ویندوز 64 بیتی دچار مشکل میشه
تو آپشنش میکسد مود رو هم انتخاب کردم
اما نرم افزار بعد از نصب اجرا نمیشه
در صورتی که تو ویندوز 32 بیت هیچ مشکلی ندارم
لطفآ اگه کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست بگه
مرسی

----------

